# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Data doesn't match my selected range

## Challenged99

Hi All, I'm working with a file from my predecessor and the data under the bars in my histogram don't match the dates I've selected. FYI, this is my first time using pivot tables and I'm not getting off to a good start. So, I need HELP! (as the Beatles would, or did, say). The last date in my selected range is for May 2021, but the last data under my bars is from 12/19. Any ideas on how to correct this? I've tried to un-select all data and re-select, but to no avail. 

Your help would be greatly appreciated!!

----------


## TMS

Welcome to the forum

Please attach a sample workbook (not a picture or pasted copy).  Make sure there is just enough data to demonstrate your need.  Include a *BEFORE* sheet and an *AFTER* sheet in the workbook if needed to show the process you're trying to complete or automate.  Make sure your desired results are shown, mock them up manually if necessary.

Remember to desensitize the data.

Click on GO ADVANCED and then scroll down to Manage Attachments to open the upload window.


Virtually impossible to guess at a solution without seeing a sample file.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Welcome to the Forum *Challenged99*!

Hard to know what's going on unless we see your data and your histogram. Best option is to attach your file, see yellow banner at the top.

----------

